# Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect s



## dreamhigh (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello. So today i left my pc running when i go to work, like always for 3 years. Windows 10 was running and only utorrent in background,thats all. When i back from work i saw black screen just before bios with this:

:"“Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable supply unit.”
Press F1 to continue.

After this all working again good. All tests and benchmarks working fine without problems,stress tests passes fine. I am using that psu 3 years without single issue. Never had any restart or bsod or freez. So i am shocked by today issue.


"

So its my power supply gettin faulty? I measure voltages in bios and they are correct +12v 12.0v

One thing. Today in my block was checking  electricity meters by electricians. Maybe thats why?




My pc:
6700K stock

16gb DDR4

Corsair 750 RM

Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme

Asus Z170-P
SSD Crucial Bx100


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 11, 2016)

Yea these asus boards are very sensitive. I wouldnt worry about it unless it happens again.


----------



## dreamhigh (Oct 11, 2016)

Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable supply unit. Its mean unstable psu?
Or dont worry about this words?


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Plug your computer in to a surge protected socket, and turn off Asus anti surge, it seems to trigger with any small spike.


----------



## i7Baby (Oct 11, 2016)

Check your PSU voltages with HWInfo64 - Sensors. If the min or max readings are more than 0.2V from target then look at a better PSU. See http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-2547993/psu-tier-list.html#xtor=EPR-8886


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 11, 2016)

i7Baby said:


> Check your PSU voltages with HWInfo64 - Sensors. If the min or max readings are more than 0.2V from target then look at a better PSU. See http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-2547993/psu-tier-list.html#xtor=EPR-8886



Or you know, just recognize that all software readings are very flawed...   I'd never use them as the basis to replace a psu.


----------



## i7Baby (Oct 11, 2016)

I disagree. HWInfo64 works well. Especially with Intel mobos.

But you can always double check with your mobo utility software.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 11, 2016)

I only had top of the line ASUS boards and I've never had issues with surge protection. Or is this some new thing on Z170 boards? Then again I've always had top of the line PSU's as well... I mean, if it says the surge was from PSU, I'd replace that asap. If PSU is a gonner, so can be everything hooked on it. Would you risk that?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 11, 2016)

Contact the electricians who were checking the meters, ask them if they were doing anything that could cause a power surge.


----------



## dreamhigh (Oct 11, 2016)

My mother said that electric fuse was switched in another room in my house. Maybe thats why? Anyway rma psu?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 11, 2016)

Were you advised to turn off your pc before they started work?


----------



## dreamhigh (Oct 11, 2016)

I was in work. Dont know that they come. So my psu get broken after this?
Electric fuse was switched in another room in my house.This can be reason?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 11, 2016)

I dont think there is anything wrong personally. 

Use the pc as usual and if the problem happens again then rma. As others have said a small spike can trip anti surge.


----------



## dreamhigh (Oct 11, 2016)

So that spike was propably caused by switched electrical fuse in my house? Or not?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 11, 2016)

Its impossible to say. Ask the electricians what they did....and why.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 11, 2016)

My friend had problems with his old Chieftec PSU when his Z97 Pro Gamer informed about those power surges, after changing to a new PSU those surge things ended.

And I wouldn't absolutely fully trust software readings when there is something crap going on with hardware, especially on PSU; a multimeter is waaaaaaay more reliable.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 11, 2016)

checking meters shouldn't be tripping breakers. so if that's what they said they did they didn't tell you everything.

if this is a one off thing you can probly ignore it. otherwise i'd consider investing in a ups.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2016)

dreamhigh said:


> My mother said that electric fuse was switched in another room in my house. Maybe thats why? Anyway rma psu?


really? That is logical? You say you have work on your house, a fuse is switched, advice saying if it happens repeatedly to disable as its senstive..... and you come up with RMA of your PSU?


Lol, sew/litwicki24.... so obvious it's you. Reported for the umpteenth time...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok your motherboard did its job. Since you're that worried about it get an Isobar from tripplite or a UPS with power filtering.

Brownouts can cause tripping as well.

If you continue having issues spend money on a psu and use that one on a older machine.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 11, 2016)

i7Baby said:


> If the min or max readings are more than 0.2V from target then look at a better PSU


Ummm, sorry but no. You should go by percentages and note the ATX Form Factor requirement says regulation must maintain a tolerance within ±5% and at peak load, the +12V can go to ±10%. So:


----------

